# Recommend me a comic!



## WallCat (Jul 10, 2020)

I know there are plenty of furry comics out there, but I'm currently looking for a particular genre. I'm in the mood for light fantasy/adventure that doesn't get too dark but also isn't just a gag a week. Any recommendations for furry comics that fit that criteria?


----------



## TR273 (Jul 10, 2020)

This is a good one (it is more Sci-fi than fantasy but it has a good story)
freefall.purrsia.com: Freefall 3460 July 10, 2020
This one is quite long form but is in the adventure category.
www.hirezfox.com: Magpie House Design - Carry On
And of course there is Twokinds.


----------



## WallCat (Jul 10, 2020)

TR273 said:


> This is a good one (it is more Sci-fi than fantasy but it has a good story)
> freefall.purrsia.com: Freefall 3460 July 10, 2020
> This one is quite long form but is in the adventure category.
> www.hirezfox.com: Magpie House Design - Carry On
> And of course there is Twokinds.


Both of those suggestions seem to fall under the "joke a strip" format. I want a longform. Twokinds, I heard about and am considering, but are there any others similar to it?


----------



## TR273 (Jul 10, 2020)

CoggerD said:


> Both of those suggestions seem to fall under the "joke a strip" format. I want a longform. Twokinds, I heard about and am considering, but are there any others similar to it?


I just remembered about this one
fifine.purrsia.com: comicmold
It's sort of a furry TinTin, it is quite old, it can occasionally jump around a bit but there is a good story there with a nice balance of semi dark moment and lighter ones without going too far in either direction.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

Online I recommend AlphaLuna 
Alpha Luna

Official IDW's Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## oappo (Jul 10, 2020)

Hmm.
Maybe look at Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures?
It definitely has the gag a week part, but it does also have a storyline that's not super lighthearted or super dark. Or at least, as far as I can remember. It's been a while since I've looked at it.


----------

